# What kinda wax do you use?



## lowwvento (Dec 17, 2004)

What kinda wax do u think blings out the dub paint the best?


----------



## foxtrap (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: What kinda wax do you use? (lowwvento)*









mcguires(spelling?)....i'm pleased with it...and its not too much$$$


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: What kinda wax do you use? (foxtrap)*

gold class http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: What kinda wax do you use? (robhurlburt)*

NXT
gets about the same as gold class IMO


----------



## .logical.progression. (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: What kinda wax do you use? (robhurlburt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robhurlburt* »_gold class http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JDVr6 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: What kinda wax do you use? (.logical.progression.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.logical.progression.* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mkIIIcutiewithabooty (Jun 4, 2006)

gold class http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Negrodamus (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: What kinda wax do you use? (lowwvento)*

car brite
nxt
big willie's because he lives down the street from me


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: What kinda wax do you use? (Negrodamus)*

what about liquid glass ??
i know its not a wax but makes also a very nice effect


----------



## 959Lover (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: What kinda wax do you use? (Torsten)*

omg, that pic is magnificent. Will go and buy Meguiars tomorrow!!


----------



## veedubpickup (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: What kinda wax do you use? (959Lover)*

i think im gonna buy sum to... i thought you were taking a pic through your windshield but then i realized its a side of your car...wow


----------



## pr0zac (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: What kinda wax do you use? (veedubpickup)*

i make my own. 60% carnauba - instead of the 10% (if ur lucky) with all those listed. but it is kinda of expensive... costs me about 40$ a can..
the wax is harder coming from the can, so it lasts longer.. another benefit is that it does not turn white when applied to plastic or rubber... that, btw is from the talc the major manufacturers use in their wax - its used as a filler.


----------



## Jadistk (Nov 29, 2002)

post up some pics prozac i wanna see how your homemade wax fairs


----------

